# أنكح



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل من أحد يفسر لي المقصود بقول "أنكح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" في *الحديث التالي؟
الحديث ذكر في كتاب وسائل الشيعة الجزء الثامن *
باب استحباب حضور الجماعة خلف من لا يقتدى به للتقيّة ، والقيام في الصفّ الأوّل معه

من المفترض أن الفعل أنكح يعنى "زوج غيره" وهو متعد لمفعولين مثل "أنكحت فلاتا ابنتي"، فأين المفعولين للفعل أنكح؟


[ ١٠٧٢٦ ] ١٠ ـ أحمد بن محمّد بن عيسى في ( نوادره ) : عن عثمان بن عيسى ، عن سماعة قال :سألته عن مناكحتهم والصلاة خلفهم؟ فقال: هذا أمر شديد لن تستطيعوا ذلك، قد أنكح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصلى علي وراءهم"


----------



## I.K.S.

..لزوم سماعي لا قياس فيه


----------



## Huda

جزاك الله خيرا
أعتقد أنه يقصد أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام تزوج من أهل السنة، تحديدا عائشة وحفصة تقية من أبويهما أبو بكر وعمر. لكن هل
الفعل أنكح هنا مبني للمجهول أم مبني للمعلوم؟
أحتاج إضافة بعض الكلمات عند الترجمة حتى لا يلتبس الأمر عند القارئ مثلما التبس علي.


----------



## I.K.S.

نعم,يقصد مصاهرة أهل البيت لبني أمية "النواصب" وهي عديدة,..الفعل مبني للمعلوم حسب سياق الكلام


----------

